# My AR



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Some of you might remember that I was cleaning my AR and a friend pointed out
that it came with a full auto bolt carrier. I also now notice it has a H bar 

When I bought my AR I was told that it was an older AR that had been sitting
in a ware house for years but he didn't know how long but he assured me it was
in "New" condition. I really didn't care about the age just so long as it was new.
When I got it the box was really in bad shape (wore out) but the gun was nice and new
Suited me just fine (( got it cheap 

I bought the standard M4 carbine with removable carry handle nothing fancy. 1 to 7 twist 
I didn't think you got any extra good stuff in the low cost M4 
Did they change from year to year? 

I went to the colt web sight where you can enter your serial number and see 
when it was made. I can't get mine to show up at all. They do have a help line 
I might call and ask about it. thoughts?


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Find out all you can! Sounds like a heck of a good deal you got. I went ape arse crazy learning all I could about a guitar I got. Could be a fun little side trip for Ya!


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

What brand is it? I think PSA M4's advertise they come with a full auto carrier. Doesnt matter without the Full auto sear and selector switch.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

Some manufacturers did that. I know a fella that found a Daniel Defense in a pawn shop and it has full auto bolt carrier too. He is an Army Vet and so knew what to look for. He was ecstatic with his find! 

If you didn't care about it being old, what difference does it make when it was manufactured?


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

There are all sorts of different carriers and they all work fine. There is an open back carrier that people tend to avoid. I like the Hbar, Nice feature to find.


----------



## Hemi45 (May 5, 2014)

Call Colt Customer Service and they should be able to give you a year over the phone based on the s/n. Also, if the box has the label and you can tell me the model number I might be able to dig up some info for you.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

What does the roll mark on the lower receiver say? I used that info to find out the manufacturing date on my colt sp1. You enter the model number and serial into a database. The one I used was not affiliated with colt.


----------



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

Just an FYI the M16 BCG is heavier to slow the cyclic rate down when firing a Full auto M16. M16 BCG are widley available on the Interenet, PSA / BCM / Brownells / Midway all carry M16 BCG. A few companies specialize in LOW MASS BCG these are generally used in competetion shooting such as 3 gun matches and others,the LOW MASS BCG reduces recoil and allows the shooter to stay on target and also reduces the locktime between firing and reset in a semiauto AR 15, and usually used in conjunction with special trigger that resets incredibly fast like the Tac Con or the Gissele Super 3 Gun Trigger.

Locktime demonstrated with slide fire and tac con trigger.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

The full auto carrier is supposed to withstand more abuse, and is generally a good upgrade for that reason alone.
The heavy barrel will be more reliable than a government model or light setup, just because it will remain "true" even after heating up from a considerable amount of rounds.
Lighter weight barrels can start to warp after heating up. Not permanent, nor that big of a deal, but accuracy is affected.

Sounds like you found a good one.


----------

